# best cameras under 10k



## sharang_3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Getting to know your options better.: Best Point & Shoot camera under 10000
hope that should help people


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 17, 2012)

Our forum too has a similar guide 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/157554-digital-camera-quick-reference-buying-guide.html


edit: your guide is also very good indeed!


----------



## sharang_3 (Jul 17, 2012)

that is actually great and covers way many more cameras than i did..great job.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Jul 18, 2012)

Personally I feel that cameras from Sony are the best one and also they come well under the budget as well.


----------

